# Add a second drive to TCD540080



## bb30994 (Nov 1, 2004)

(I apologize for making a new thread when the answer is probably already here, but I can't figure out a good way to make search do what I want it to.)

I have both a TCD540080 and TCD540040 and have decided not to pay the service charges on one of them. Instead, I'm trying to add the 40 drive to the 80 machine with the help of a bracket (etc.) from weaknees. Physical installation went fine but there's a step missing.

1) Presumably I need to repartition/reformat the second drive so it can be mounted by the OS on the first drive. I can deal with booting from an iso, if that's required but I'm confused about which one to use. I can also have PartitionMagic in Windows which may be able to do that directly, depending on what format is needed.

2) Do I need to hack the existing drive to add the appropriate mount command somewhere or will it find the drive and take care of it without modifications. The software is up to date with the recent upgrade to 9.1.L5-01-2-648 if that matters.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

bb30994 said:


> (I apologize for making a new thread when the answer is probably already here, but I can't figure out a good way to make search do what I want it to.)
> 
> I have both a TCD540080 and TCD540040 and have decided not to pay the service charges on one of them. Instead, I'm trying to add the 40 drive to the 80 machine with the help of a bracket (etc.) from weaknees. Physical installation went fine but there's a step missing.
> 
> ...


you have to download the CD from www.mfslive.org and follow the directions on the website .


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

bb30994 said:


> (I apologize for making a new thread when the answer is probably already here, but I can't figure out a good way to make search do what I want it to.)
> 
> I have both a TCD540080 and TCD540040 and have decided not to pay the service charges on one of them. Instead, I'm trying to add the 40 drive to the 80 machine with the help of a bracket (etc.) from weaknees. Physical installation went fine but there's a step missing.
> 
> ...


All you need to do is hook up both drives and run mfsadd. I would suggest using WinMFS, all you need to do is select drive A and then drive B " being the newly added drive" then click on tools->mfsadd, and voila you are all set.


----------

